# Middle Fork Wildlife Management Area



## Stitch (Jun 9, 2013)

Pros and Cons about this place, please?? Im curious to find out more about this area, how far in would someone have to hike to see any sign of a big game? Stay on trail or venture off and seek higher elevation to scout?? Any and all feedback about this area would be greatly appreciated, Past success history would be nice too. Thanks


----------



## Bruiser (Dec 17, 2011)

The does and small bucks are in the bottom. Bucks hide in the oak brush and are nocturnal year round due to how popular the place is. For opening day deer season picture opening day duck season with no room to park. Unfortunately the place isn't big enough to find any privacy and everyone on horses will cover the whole area multiple times.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

My friends family own property just to the south of middle fork. Opening day all the deer end up in the scrub oak of their property. When we would bump them they would go back onto the public land. It usually only took a few minutes for the shooting to begin. I never saw any monsters, but at least we would see deer.


----------

